
How we fought bad ads, sites and scammers in 2016 - ZoeZoeBee
https://blog.google/topics/ads/how-we-fought-bad-ads-sites-and-scammers-2016/
======
atxlurker
This is an interesting humble brag from google, considering there have been
several (at least 3) posts to hacker news this year concerning scam ads on
some rather high profile search results (youtube.com, bestbuy.com, and
amazon.com). In the case of the youtube and amazon ads, they both had
youtube.com and amazon.com in their green text, yet the ads went to completely
different domains. It doesn't seem like it would require any high tech
algorithm to prevent these types of bad actors, as verifying the textual link
is the same as the actual link is pretty simple.

